# Chemical smell? from cable/HDDVR box



## BB. (Feb 10, 2011)

i just got new cable and all the boxes are given off a smell. thats basicly making me sick. is this toxic or anything or should i not worry? dry mouth numbness on my lips and nasal and just down, like i had it put in a couple days ago and i been basicly doing nothing but sleeping and can't focus, eyes burning horrably. is this normal? i think my tv did it as well when i first got it, if i remember right. 


love any insight on this..


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi BB 

That isn't normal there shouldn't be any smell coming off any of your gear. This type of thing can pose a fire hazard because something is overheating and giving off fumes. Carbon monoxide is a colorless, odorless gas and very deadly. Take immediate action and get rid of whatever boxes or cables that are making you sick.


----------



## BB. (Feb 10, 2011)

octaneman said:


> Hi BB
> 
> That isn't normal there shouldn't be any smell coming off any of your gear. This type of thing can pose a fire hazard because something is overheating and giving off fumes. Carbon monoxide is a colorless, odorless gas and very deadly. Take immediate action and get rid of whatever boxes or cables that are making you sick.


its the comcast cable boxes. yeah i'm going to unplug them now and ask for new boxes. just wondering if it was maybe chemical dew since their brand new boxes they installed not used ones. i should ask them to install used ones. but truth betold i can't believe my lips ans stuff are numb. thinking maybe allegic reaction. anywho thanks man. do u know if any what chemicals they would be burning off so i can let my doctor know?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

No idea the chems involved just tell your doc to run a full tox screen on your blood. 


Good Luck !


----------

